# Dremel Power Switch



## redeeminggrace (Sep 29, 2011)

Please forgive me if I am not in the correct forum as this is my very first post. I have a Dremel 395-F0130395 11 the speed selector goes from 5000 to 35,000 per min.. The problem that I am having is that when I turn the device on it goes from 5 to hi instantly, there is no more 10, 15, etc etc. What can be the problem? Should I take the Dremel apart to clean the insides or? Anyone else have this problem? Thank you..


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi reeminggrace


The variable speed switch will have to be replaced, call the company's customer support for information on ordering parts or sending the unit for repair. 



Good Luck !


----------

